# Having trouble logging in...



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 7, 2008)

Up on the left corner of the page, there is a User Name and a box Remember me. Each day that I log in, I have to sign in twice even though it says Welcome Cooper'sMom. If the the browser does not direct you....etc., etc...

I thought the above to mean that I am already in. But when the site comes in, I still have to sign in again. When I do, I got the Welcome, Cooper'sMom. Your last visit was....

Other than that if I only sign in once I cannot post at all, new threads, respond to a post, etc., without signing in again...

What am I doing wrong???? Or are there any others here on the same boat as I am?

Thanks if you can resolve this problem for me...


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 7, 2008)

the same exact thing happens to me....weird


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 7, 2008)

This only happens to me when I delete temp files or favorites history. Then I have to only log in my user name, check the "remember me" box, and the password pops up by itself, and then I'm okay to go, that time and all the rest, til I clear again.
Hope that helps,C'sM.
​


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 7, 2008)

I forgot to mention,
my log in box, user name, is on my right side, looking at the screen.
​


----------



## attie (Jul 7, 2008)

I never log out, so the forum comes up active everytime. The only time I loose the connecting is when I do a security scan.


			
				Cooper'sMom said:
			
		

> What am I doing wrong???? Or are there any others here on the same boat as I am?


I don't think you are doing anything wrong, it could be something wrong in your PC settings, one of the admins should be able to guide you. I assume you have this page book marked so the gremlin might be in there. I would first try deleting the book mark [favourites?] and start again, might work but I'm not sure


----------



## Jcas (Jul 8, 2008)

Not having any problems here, but sometimes if you get a login error, it pays to do a clean out of browser cookies and cache, cookies have a habit of remembering errors too, so by clearing them you are giving yourself a better chance of being error free.


----------

